# Xanh Tuoi - Export Tropical Fish



## xanhtuoiaquarium (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,
This is Xanh Tuoi Aquarium - a leading exporter of Tropical Fish, Marine and Fresh Water Fish, Corals, Clams And Marine Invertebrates in Vietnam.

If you have any demand to import them, please don’t hesitate contact me by: xanhtuoiaquarium at yahoo . com

We would like to be your good supplier.
We will be glad to receive your reply soon.
Best regards,
Ms. Hanh/ Sales Team (Marketing manager)
Cellphone:+8490983671
w w w . xanhtuoi . com


----------



## cptMILLER (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello  Are you still sending hard corals and clams without CITES permits ? You have been black listed in france this year because you tried to hide those items in our shipment, this is really not serious tssss tssss


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You are not allowed to advertise here with out being a sponsor and sounds like you might have some legal problems.


----------

